# My wife and I separated after being under CPS investigation



## Malik Mosley (Feb 4, 2017)

It all started about a month ago. We were in Pennsylvania for a week. We spent Christmas up there with her family. Prior to that I was gone out to sea for a month. During that month she and our 2 daughters(4 month old, 1 year old.) also stayed up to Pennsylvania. So after we were on our way back home after Christmas to Virginia, we discovered that our youngest daughter cried when being touched. It seemed like her ribs were injured. So the next day we took her to an ER. They discovered rib fractures and assumed it was child abuse and called CPS and the kids were taken the same day. After that our marriage got really rocky. She basically treated me like I didn't exist. After a week I asked her what was going on and why was she acting like I wasn't there. She got mad and moved out. I was very upset. She wouldn't text back or answer the phone for like 2 days. When she finally did answer she acted nonchalant about that fact that she just dissapeared. We argued and I yelled at her. She said that she though I didn't care about the kids, which is not the case. So over the course of the next month we had our ups and downs and things were said and done. And we still hung out sometimes and had sex a lot still. Even up to a week ago. But she ended up signing another lease because she said she didn't want to be at the house. She told me that the only way she could get out of the lease was to get a protective order. Which was very unnecessary. A couple of days ago our property manager called me and informed me that she had got a protective order and was getting off of the lease.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Sorry to say but it sounds like there is a lot more to this story. Your daughter has a fractured rib, how did this happen? If my daughter had a broken bone for no apparent reason I would be irate! 

When a spouse gets a protective order against you, it's usually for a good reason. (But not always, fake police reports are done all the time). 

Could you elaborate on the broken rib and the protective order?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> Sorry to say but it sounds like there is a lot more to this story. Your daughter has a fractured rib, how did this happen? If my daughter had a broken bone for no apparent reason I would be irate!
> 
> When a spouse gets a protective order against you, it's usually for a good reason. (But not always, fake police reports are done all the time).
> 
> Could you elaborate on the broken rib and the protective order?




The most important issue was glossed over. 

How did the child get fractured ribs?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

You need a good lawyer asap. You need legal advice before having any further discussions with your wife or anybody else about this matter. You should assume your wife is recording any conversations you have. You should assume all of your emails, social media, and yes this forum will be used against you. The protective order is serious. What CPS can do to you is serious.

You also need to figure out who abused your child.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Alot of pieces missing here. The only people I feel sorry for are the kids. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

There are three possible scenarios

1. your wife abused the child (the way she is acting, is either guilty or trying to put suspicion on you)
2. you abused the child (you are acting as if nothing happened)
3. Your wife has an affair partner whom she shacks up with when you are at sea and he abused the child and your wife is trying to make it look like you


Something aint right, and if you don't know who abused the child, I would suggest you start doing some major digging now.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

aine said:


> There are three possible scenarios
> 
> 1. your wife abused the child (the way she is acting, is either guilty or trying to put suspicion on you)
> 2. you abused the child (you are acting as if nothing happened)
> ...


The child might not have been abused.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

CPS and possible child abuse issues are a huge problem. There is of course a large incentive to protect the child, but often limited evidence for what actually happened. 

We had a foster child for a while who was taken out of her home on an accusation of sexual abuse. I am convinced the abuse never happened, in fact the social workers were convince it never happened, but the 5 year old was taken away from her home for over a year. 

Broken ribs could come from abuse, or could come from an accident. Its very difficult to know.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

aine said:


> There are three possible scenarios
> 
> 1. your wife abused the child (the way she is acting, is either guilty or trying to put suspicion on you)
> 2. you abused the child (you are acting as if nothing happened)
> ...


The lack of concern for the child having a broken rib is disturbing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

aine said:


> There are three possible scenarios
> 
> 1. your wife abused the child (the way she is acting, is either guilty or trying to put suspicion on you)
> 2. you abused the child (you are acting as if nothing happened)
> ...


You forgot other senarios:

4. The child hurt herself doing something dangerous.
5. The child got hurt when playing with another child who hurt her.

When my son was 3, he broke his arm when he fell off some monkey bars. When he was 6, he broke his ankle when he and his friends jumped off the roof of a shed at his friend's house.

There are many ways that a kid can get hurt.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> The child might not have been abused.


As is usually the case I beg to differ, to dither.

*The child is in an abusive home*. Yes, she could have fallen and hurt herself.

The child must have convinced CPS that one of the two parents is responsible.

How, by pointing her little innocent finger at the perpetrator...or by remaining silent, leading CPS to indict both parties.

It appears [from his post] that OP did not do this. Did not hurt the child. Else, why take her to the hospital. 
Hospitals are required by law to report child abuse and violence against children.

The fact that the wife was angry afterwords...losing custody of the child and all. She did not notice this injury?

She got a restraining order against the husband? Someone is holding back on the facts.

Maybe the wife is behind the abuse and does not want to own up to it. This is extremely embarrassing for a mother, I would think.

The child knows. Truth from the "Mouths of Babes".


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> The child must have convinced CPS that one of the two parents is responsible.
> 
> How, by pointing her little innocent finger at the perpetrator...or by remaining silent, leading CPS to indict both parties.
> ".


There are so many true horror stories of CPS over stepping their bounds that we have no idea that CPS is right or not, based on information given. Your assumption is totally baseless. CPS always errs on the side of preventing more abuse, so if they don't have a story of how the broken ribs occurred, they will take the kid so as to seem like they did something good.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> As is usually the case I beg to differ, to dither.
> 
> *The child is in an abusive home*. Yes, she could have fallen and hurt herself.
> 
> ...


From the mouths of babes in this case is a 4 month old. So not sure much was being said. 

As others have said might not be abuse. 

Also is dad just not reporting the ages right? 4 month old and 1 year old?????


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Malik Mosley,

Could you please tell us more about how your child's ribs were broken? We really cannot be much help to you until we know that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> From the mouths of babes in this case is a 4 month old. So not sure much was being said.
> 
> As others have said, it might not be abuse.
> 
> Also is dad just not reporting the ages right? 4 month old and 1 year old?????


I missed the ages.

Yes, from the mouths of babes...naught. Babies cannot logically point their little fingers, either, and they cannot speak.

They can roar!

Yes, CPS did not know who was telling the truth, so they erred on the side of protecting the children.

Broken ribs could have happened as a result of a fall. From a rather high perch. The four month old? She could have rolled and fell. But, unnoticed?

The one year old? They can barely climb. They could stand and fall from a couch, a parents bed, onto a hard table. But, unnoticed?

The bang and the child's screams would not go unnoticed, had the mother been in the house. Or she did not want to admit it. 

More ipso facto, Pour favor.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> I missed the ages.
> 
> Yes, from the mouths of babes...naught. Babies cannot logically point their little fingers, either, and they cannot speak.
> 
> ...


The OP says that the children are 4 months old and 1 year old. 12-4=8. I doubt that the two children are 8 months apart. This 1 year old child could be 23 months old and still be called a year old.


When my son was 12 months old he could climb on just about anything. By the time he was 24 months old one of his favorite activities was to climb on the tallest thing around him and jump. 

There were times when I was in the kitchen checking the cooking food (2-3 minutes & about 10 ft way from him) and he was in the next room... where, as soon as I did not have my eyes on him, he would do things like climb up on a book shelf and jump. There were times when he suffered a bruise for two doing this.

What I learned is that kids can move fast. And some kids like to do things that they are forbidden to do the moment their parent is not right there looking at them, even for 2-3 minutes.

As I explain earlier, his broken bones from this happened when he was a bit older.

I'm not making the judgement that the OP's kid was not abused. I'm not making the point that abuse is not the only scenario under which a child that young can get hurt.

I don't think that the OP is coming back. His post was days ago and he's long gone. So now we are all just making stuff up to talk about with no idea of what really happened.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> The OP says that the children are 4 months old and 1 year old. 12-4=8. I doubt that the two children are 8 months apart. This 1 year old child could be 23 months old and still be called a year old.
> 
> 
> When my son was 12 months old he could climb on just about anything. By the time he was 24 months old one of his favorite activities was to climb on the tallest thing around him and jump.
> ...


I always wish we could get some closure on some of these one and out post. In this case the OP could very easily be sitting in jail, maybe for violating the restraining order or possibly for child abuse. Or it could turn out the wife was abusive and she is in jail so CPS gave him back the kids, now he is to busy to repost. Or the couple got back to together and decided to take a vacation since CPS had arranged to watch their kids for awhile.

If we only knew.


----------

